# WHINE!: P&C Screwed-up My FVF Order



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I have to whine about this. I placed an order with PipesandCigars for some Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake like many of you here, and I added a whole mess of other bulk to get free shipping...

So when the UPS guy dropped off the box today, I was all excited as I've never tried nor even seen FVF before. I open the box and what is inside? A box of SG _Firedance Flake_! In addition, the bulk tobaccos I ordered were thrown in ziplocks without any writing on them to distinguish what they were.

Needless to say this ticked me off.

I called them up and of, course they are completely out of FVF (less than 1 ounce left at the warehouse), not that I had my hopes up since their site originally sold-out in 4 hours.

I talked to the manager Jason, who is a good guy, and he apologized about everything. He told me to keep the Firedance and he'll put me down on their backorder list for when they next get FVF in again. He also talked me through the unmarked bags of baccy so I think I know which is which.

Anyways, I think I will survive this, but I now have some more waiting ahead before I finally get to try some FVF.

Anybody want to trade FVF for Firedance? :neutral:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I would buy it off you depending on the price. I have all my fvf in jars. I would send you a few flakes so you can try it.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmmm... I only have a little bit of FVF left. I'll smoke some in your honor.

But in all seriousness, that would piss me off.

In fact, I have never tried Firedance.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

OUCH CWL  

Sorry to hear that man. I have only had the best of luck with Pipes and Cigars as I am hooked on a good amount of their H&H blends and have been stocking up. Everything always comes in big ziplock bags but it has always been labeled. 

Fire Dance instead of FVF is a heart breaker  

Wish I could help you out but I spent most of my time stocking up on 1792 so I wasn't to greedy with the other S.G. blends. I still haven't tried FVF but I do have some aging so I will see if I join the hoarders on the next round. 
Mike


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Scardinoz said:


> Hmmm... I only have a little bit of FVF left. I'll smoke some in your honor.
> 
> But in all seriousness, that would piss me off.
> 
> In fact, I have never tried Firedance.


Yeah I also wouldn't be a vary happy camper, even with the free tobaccy. The firedance looks like it could be good though, I have never tried it.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL, Firedance. That sucks. Never had it, but I've always thought the description from smokingpipes reads like it's "girls tobacco" -- now there's a niche market.



> Developed with one of the U.S.A.'s lady smokers, FireDance is Our Best Brown 6" Flake subtly flavored with a combination of Blackberry, Brandy and Vanilla. The smoke is a mild, cool experience with the Blackberry the predominant flavor, the Brandy in the background and rounded off with the Vanilla. A mild and fruity smoke with the strength of Best Brown and a very pleasing room aroma.


Enjoy your lady smoke!

(hope you don't have to wait 7 months for what you paid for)


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I feel your pain bro! I also suffered the same fate! out: The only bright side to my dilemma is I actually don't mind the Firedance. A bit spicy but now I'll have some to age.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I've actually wanted to try Firedance. Seems like an aromatic that would still be pretty tasty underneath. Give it a chance.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I order a pound of firedance flake from 4noggins based on reviews, it does sound like a aro as well but will see when I jar it all up and leave out a couple of flakes to smoke.
sorry bout them screwing up your order and not labeling your other bulk, they probley were working 12 hr days, 7 days a week to keep up with the orders when SG hit, and they probley just threw everything in, without labels, just to keep up with the orders. to get them out on a timely base.
troy


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> I feel your pain bro! I also suffered the same fate! out: The only bright side to my dilemma is I actually don't mind the Firedance. A bit spicy but now I'll have some to age.


Wait a minute, you mean you also got Firedance Flake instead of FVF from PipesandCigars? Any unlabeled bulk tabaccy bags?

I have always gotten good service from them in the past, but if this is happening to more than just me, some lazy slacker needs to be fired from P&C.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I've actually wanted to try Firedance. Seems like an aromatic that would still be pretty tasty underneath. Give it a chance.


I don't have a problem with Firedance flake, I have a problem with not getting what I paid for.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh I would be angry too, I didn't mean it that way. I'm just saying it isn't ALL bad, especially since it seems they're comping it. IMO what makes a great company is not as much how many mistakes they make (up to a point obviously), but how they handle their mistakes when they do.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Oh I would be angry too, I didn't mean it that way. I'm just saying it isn't ALL bad, especially since it seems they're comping it. IMO what makes a great company is not as much how many mistakes they make (up to a point obviously), but how they handle their mistakes when they do.


I agree, but bummer is he has to wait a while to get it. He could have bought from other sites also. I would be vary upset if it's a product not in stock much.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> I feel your pain bro! I also suffered the same fate! out: The only bright side to my dilemma is I actually don't mind the Firedance. A bit spicy but now I'll have some to age.


Ken & I were buying this together, I was pretty disappointed that they sent Firedance. Never had it, but I can't imagine it's anywhere as good as FVF. I didn't ask them to exchange it because I know they don't have anymore FVF, but if they'll put me on the waiting list it may just be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> LOL, Firedance. That sucks. Never had it, but I've always thought the description from smokingpipes reads like it's "girls tobacco" -- now there's a niche market.
> 
> "Developed with one of the U.S.A.'s lady smokers, FireDance is Our Best Brown 6" Flake subtly flavored with a combination of Blackberry, Brandy and Vanilla. The smoke is a mild, cool experience with the Blackberry the predominant flavor, the Brandy in the background and rounded off with the Vanilla. A mild and fruity smoke with the strength of Best Brown and a very pleasing room aroma. "
> 
> ...


Wow. :tsk:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I already have Firedance Flake, it's not bad, nor goopy or sweet at all but flavorful, you can smell and taste the VA. Makes for a decent warm weather smoke.

By chance I just finished a tin of Firedance that I purchased in February. The flakes were dark and was marbled with that white crystalization that we get all excited about. It did get better over time IIRC.

I'd still prefer to have gotten the FVF though, and not have to wait x-months before it shows up again.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Ken & I were buying this together, I was pretty disappointed that they sent Firedance. Never had it, but I can't imagine it's anywhere as good as FVF. I didn't ask them to exchange it because I know they don't have anymore FVF, but if they'll put me on the waiting list it may just be worth it :biggrin:


I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think it will be your cup of tea. It's definitely an aro in my book (think Classic Burley Kake) and not a VA.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

CWL said:


> I already have Firedance Flake, it's not bad, nor goopy or sweet at all but flavorful, you can smell and taste the VA. Makes for a decent warm weather smoke.
> 
> By chance I just finished a tin of Firedance that I purchased in February. The flakes were dark and was marbled with that white crystalization that we get all excited about. It did get better over time IIRC.
> 
> I'd still prefer to have gotten the FVF though, and not have to wait x-months before it shows up again.


Well this blend sounds great to me. I would buy it if your interested. Let me know


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think it will be your cup of tea. It's definitely an aro in my book (think Classic Burley Kake) and not a VA.


So far so good actually, I'm pleasantly surprised. While I don't think it'll become a favorite, I can see myself smoking it. It has a very pleasant aroma that I can't describe, it'd be good to smoke around non-smokers.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've always said, you really don't know how good a dealer in any field is until you see what they do when they screw up. And pipesandcigars has always come through for me on any mistakes. That said, they seem to show me how good they are quite often lately, if you know what I mean...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

CWL said:


> Wait a minute, you mean you also got Firedance Flake instead of FVF from PipesandCigars? Any unlabeled bulk tabaccy bags?
> 
> I have always gotten good service from them in the past, but if this is happening to more than just me, some lazy slacker needs to be fired from P&C.


As Jeff said we were pretty disappointed that they shipped Firedance instead of FVF. But I'm still happy that I got my hands on some SG thanks to Jeff.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> So far so good actually, I'm pleasantly surprised. While I don't think it'll become a favorite, I can see myself smoking it. It has a very pleasant aroma that I can't describe, it'd be good to smoke around non-smokers.


Glad you like it. It's not a favorite of mine, something about the taste which is hard to describe. I've got a tin to trade if you want some more


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Glad you like it. It's not a favorite of mine, something about the taste which is hard to describe. I've got a tin to trade if you want some more


Whoa, let's not be hasty now.....I did buy a pound already :doh:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Whoa, let's not be hasty now.....I did buy a pound already :doh:


a pound...yikes...although I guess that's a pretty restrained order considering you thought you were getting FVF. Well, I can always send it as a bomb to someone but if there is anyone else who wants to trade for a tin PM me.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Glad you like it. It's not a favorite of mine, something about the taste which is hard to describe. I've got a tin to trade if you want some more


Well I am glad I did the Tuskagee Airman then too LOL  I knew you liked that one.. The FDF I figured would go for the anniversary to keep the wife happy too 

The FDF hasn't done much for me either.. I have one tin open that I am drying some more... and another one I am going to leave sealed for a year or so and see how it goes. 
Mike


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Well this blend sounds great to me. I would buy it if your interested. Let me know


Sorry Mitch, but I don't sell tobacco, PM me if you want to trade though.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

mbearer said:


> The FDF hasn't done much for me either.. I have one tin open that I am drying some more... and another one I am going to leave sealed for a year or so and see how it goes.
> Mike


Leave that FDF alone for as long as you can, it'll form those white crystals in the baccy and the flavors will change for the better.

Personally, I like Firedance as an occasional smoke that will get better with age, but I wasn't expecting to be sitting on 36 ounces of the stuff...


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Glad you like it. It's not a favorite of mine, something about the taste which is hard to describe. I've got a tin to trade if you want some more


*Indigosmoke, I am having trouble sending you a msg, can you msg me as I am interested in the tin? Thanks!*


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

CWL said:


> Sorry Mitch, but I don't sell tobacco, PM me if you want to trade though.


 I Understand. All the tobaccy I have I want. That is reason why I would rather pay you for it. Plus I don't want to trade something I like for something I may not like.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I've ordered a lot of pipe tobacco online in the past year, and the e-tailer that has managed to turn me off the most (by far) is P&C. My gripes range from their having items listed on their site that aren't actually in stock, slow movement on orders (waiting 2-3 days for them to ship where most will ship it same/next day 100% of the time), incorrect order fulfillment (in one case it was in my favor, a 100g tin instead of 50g - but still, get it right plz), and finally, recieving a box full of tins that are battered to hell because they don't take the time to pack properly like SP and 4nog. I'm sure I'm forgetting some more complaints I've had... but anyway, my advice is to make P&C your last choice for an online order whenever possible.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Whoa, let's not be hasty now.....I did buy a pound already :doh:


Jeff! ound:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

keen smoke said:


> I've ordered a lot of pipe tobacco online in the past year, and the e-tailer that has managed to turn me off the most (by far) is P&C. My gripes range from their having items listed on their site that aren't actually in stock, slow movement on orders (waiting 2-3 days for them to ship where most will ship it same/next day 100% of the time), incorrect order fulfillment (in one case it was in my favor, a 100g tin instead of 50g - but still, get it right plz), and finally, recieving a box full of tins that are battered to hell because they don't take the time to pack properly like SP and 4nog. I'm sure I'm forgetting some more complaints I've had... but anyway, my advice is to make P&C your last choice for an online order whenever possible.


I don't like how they don't update site. I ordered SG from them, and called to see if it was good a few days latter. They said they were all out and I went on a backorder list. I cancelled and was a little annoyed they didn't counicate that with me. 4noggins hooked it up, all good now.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

mbearer said:


> Well I am glad I did the Tuskagee Airman then too LOL  I knew you liked that one.. The FDF I figured would go for the anniversary to keep the wife happy too
> 
> The FDF hasn't done much for me either.. I have one tin open that I am drying some more... and another one I am going to leave sealed for a year or so and see how it goes.
> Mike


No worries Mike! TA is one of my favs and FDF is a nice smoke, I was just teasing Jeff a bit.  Thanks again for _two_ tins in the Lotto. Above and beyond the call my friend.


----------

